
Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi memo instructs employees to say they 'have the D' - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-have-the-d-memo-2018-6
======
mindcrime
Have these "younger employees" not heard of "context"? If you're in a business
meeting, you can probably infer correctly, 100% of the time, that "have the D"
isn't a reference to sex.

This story is pretty much the definition of "Much ado about nothing".

~~~
khedoros1
Well, one would hope. Still, it's a phrase I'd never feel comfortable using,
because the first reaction is a lizard-brain emotional response, even when my
conscious thought process picks up the in-context meaning immediately
afterward.

Honestly, it sounds like a cringeworthy Family Guy joke.

------
gregoriol
This is even worse in today's and Uber's context: having the "decision" must
not, in any possible way, be confused/similar/assimilated with having the "d
__k "

He should have thought that more carefully..

------
coreypreston
Hello my fellow kids...

It gets even worse if "the D" also refers to having the backing of Dara
himself. Then again, I don't have the D to state that definitively though.

------
staticautomatic
Musk also had that Twitter gaff about the "D." I don't know what to make of it
but it sure is weird and not particularly confidence-inspiring.

~~~
abritinthebay
Just an example of a certain privileged segment that many CEOs represent being
out of touch with normal people.

